# New Apple (Iphone) product



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm sure I heard on the radio yesterday that later this week Apple will be launching a new product, does anyone know what it is ?


----------



## ABGT170 (Feb 20, 2008)

Supposedly going to be a final unveiling of the iTablet on Thursday. But who knows. Apple are very secretive!


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Avanti said:


> I'm sure I heard on the radio yesterday that later this week Apple will be launching a new product, does anyone know what it is ?


Yes it's their new tablet. It's a whole new platform though. Not like Bill Gates pathetic effort (just uses their standard crappy laptop technology):lol:

Here's what it could look like


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

It's basically running iPhone OS according to the rumors, so not a new platform at all, it's a mix between iPhone OS and OSX.

We'll know full details tomorrow, as they're having an 'event' :thumb:


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Can't wait. I may have to invest. Apple stuff rules:thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

So is it basically a 'Big' iPhone or is it supposed to be something you can use as a computer?


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

chunkytfg said:


> So is it basically a 'Big' iPhone or is it supposed to be something you can use as a computer?


Who knows!

Lots of rumours flying at the moment.


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Knowing Apple, it won't just be a 'big iPhone'. They're always pushing boundaries and setting new standards. I've no doubt it'll be something rather cool and different.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Midlands Detailing said:


> Who knows!
> 
> Lots of rumours flying at the moment.


Are you saying it is not the tablet then? 
I remember the article saying it was something new to the market place , the tablet sort of fits the rumour (not that it appeals to me)


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Avanti said:


> Are you saying it is not the tablet then?
> I remember the article saying it was something new to the market place , the tablet sort of fits the rumour (not that it appeals to me)


It's most likely going to be called the iSlate.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-1246264/Apple-tablet-announcement-New-iSlate-picture-leaks-online-anticipartion-hits-fever-pitch.html


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Avanti said:


> Are you saying it is not the tablet then?
> I remember the article saying it was something new to the market place , the tablet sort of fits the rumour (not that it appeals to me)


Possibly but maybe not lol.

It really could be anything, apple have a wonderful way of generating hype without giving anything away.


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Or it may be nothing other than this years Iphone refresh or the Iphone OS upgrade...no one other than Apple know for sure at the minute anything else is just speculation. Only thing we do know, it will be most likely more expensive than anything similar on the market 
Tomorrow at 6PM GMT all should be revealed.


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

A guy on CNBC practically admitted that the Apple announcement is the itablet.

My concern is that it is essentially just going to be a bigger and faster version of an ipod touch with a few added differences. Who the **** wants a full touchscreen laptop type of thing anyway?! By the condition of some peoples laptops I can safely say that the companies who make screen protectors will suddenly have a huge new market...

...or some of us being asked to detail itablet screens!


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/26/mcgraw-hills-ceo-confirms-apple-tablet-debuting-tomorrow/


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Rickyboy said:


> A guy on CNBC practically admitted that the Apple announcement is the itablet.
> 
> My concern is that it is essentially just going to be a bigger and faster version of an ipod touch with a few added differences. Who the **** wants a full touchscreen laptop type of thing anyway?! By the condition of some peoples laptops I can safely say that the companies who make screen protectors will suddenly have a huge new market...
> 
> ...or some of us being asked to detail itablet screens!


I am not sure either Ricky, having owned a tablet based laptop for over a year now I fail to see the attraction in a totally full screen device like this. They are of novelty appeal for all but the most avid of photoshopper - with the Wacom pen interface mine has it is effectively a graphics tablet. Though saying that Apple have a habit of refining what has come before to the point that you want it 
The only thing I can see is that it IS a Ipod Touch but with a larger screen format to jump on the E-book reader bandwagon and possibly gaming functionality with an upgraded graphics/cpu onboard. I am thinking it's not gonna be a full OSX experience, more the iphone operating system at a guess. Thinking about it, Apple have everything in place to make this work. The distribution is just an addition of a category on Itunes, the functionality is swiftly brought to iphones and ipods alike by way of a software/os update later in the year.
That's just my thoughts on it, not really any wiser than anyone else.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

The Itablet is also a phone? Gonna be some stupid sights on the streets.


----------



## Braz11 (Aug 28, 2009)

looks like a Laptop but faced down , who knows ? lol 
Il'l stick with my Iphone 3Gs


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Apple were definately looking to do something like the iTablet about 3-4 years ago. 

I worked for a company that were approached by apple to use their actuator in it. They didn't go with it in the end but i know the project existed so given the timeline, it would be about right.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Interesting stuff - I'm an Apple fan overall, using two machines for work, but I can't see myself taking the plunge for one of these somehow? Not even bought an iPhone yet!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

PJS said:


> http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/26/mcgraw-hills-ceo-confirms-apple-tablet-debuting-tomorrow/


From the end of the interview as said by the interviewer: "I like to smell my text books"...? Interesting, never heard that one before!


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

I think she was referring to preferring to having a physical book for the price paid - a lot of those books student need for their course are hundreds of quid.
Pros and cons of having everything electronically to hand, and whilst not in the market for a tablet computer, I'm rather disappointed with the almost prevailing notion it's a glorified iPod Touch/iPhone, rather than an extension of the MacBook Air, or it's replacement.
Then again, who knows? It could be a precursor to a full blown tablet computer, and this is nothing more than what it looks like it's turning out to be - an e-book.


----------



## arcdef (Apr 17, 2008)

If it is a tablet, no doubt it will lead to the iMac becoming touch screen interface, after all windows are apparently pushing the technology so now its time for apple to show em how its done!


----------



## dannywalsall (Jan 25, 2010)

Apparently Engadget Founder, Jason Calacanis has had his hands on it for 2 weeks

http://twitter.com/JAson

HDTV Tuner & PVR
2 Cameras (one front and one back)
Thumbpads either side for mouse gestures
Fingerprint security
OLED Screen
Solar Panel on back for charging
Games...Wii level of innovation
Connects to other tablets over wi-fi for gaming
Facial recognition
Wireless charging via option base station

2 sizes (one double the size of an iphone) another about 20% than a Macbook Air

Price is $599, $699 or $799 depending on the size and the memory

Not too sure if all this is true, but seems like it could be coming from a good source. An OLED screen for $599 though, can't see it myself :/

EDIT Too good to be true all the above lol


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Here it is guys: the new iPad


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

OMG!! It's like S500 said a massive big iphone lmao what a joke Apple are really losing it now!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

http://calacanis.com/2010/01/27/apple-ipad-photos-brilliant/


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

if anyone wants to follow the blog live
http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/27/...latest-creation-event/?sort=newest&refresh=30


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> OMG!! It's like S500 said a massive big iphone lmao what a joke Apple are really losing it now!


Except for the fact it's not a phone in the slightest 

Why is everyone comparing it to an iPhone? It's not meant to be anything like an iPhone apart from it's OS, it's designed to be like an Archos or something similar.


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow that would look good hanging out of your back pocket :lol::lol:


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

How the hell do you actually type on that thing?

Once again apple trying to go their own way, and because it is an apple, some will be stupid enough to pay over the odds for it...


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm reserving judgement until I've read up on the full specs, capabilities, price etc, but in those pictures it looks kinda 'odd' to say the least.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Lloyd71 said:


> Except for the fact it's not a phone in the slightest
> 
> Why is everyone comparing it to an iPhone? It's not meant to be anything like an iPhone apart from it's OS, it's designed to be like an Archos or something similar.


You can make phonecalls on it if I understand correctly, so a sort of phone, a sort of a very large iphone by the look of it. I can see one very definite advantage already, it wont slip down my sofa and go missing.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

S500 said:


> Lloyd71 said:
> 
> 
> > Except for the fact it's not a phone in the slightest
> ...


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

For me its looking very good but it all depends how they are pricing it. If they are pricing it against netbooks then its a winner for me. I use my iphone for 95% of my internet use. Only fault i can think if is that the screen is a little small, but it is so enjoyable for surfing, this would only be better - not that im gonna be replacing my macbook pro with one


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Lloyd71 said:


> Except for the fact it's not a phone in the slightest
> 
> Why is everyone comparing it to an iPhone? It's not meant to be anything like an iPhone apart from it's OS, it's designed to be like an Archos or something similar.


Easy up Lloyd.....and give me my head back! 

Looks like an iPhone has the same OS so to me its a big iphone and compared to an archos they are behind the times imo, dont see it selling much.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Lloyd71 said:


> You can make phone calls on a PC, but you don't see people comparing laptops to phones.


uh oh....do we have our second "i would die for the iphone" fanboy emerging???


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I will let you know what they are like, my boss is Apple mad and will have me queueing up in Regent Street on it's release day.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> uh oh....do we have our second "i would die for the iphone" fanboy emerging???


No. I've got a C905 that I'm very happy with, I wouldn't change it for anything!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

What does it actually do?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Lloyd71 said:


> No. I've got a C905 that I'm very happy with, I wouldn't change it for anything!


Few thank god for that, get off that horse now. :thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Few thank god for that, get off that horse now. :thumb:


I'm not trying to shout people down, I was just pointing out that a lot of people are making the mistake of comparing it to an iPhone already, when it's designed to do more than that on a larger scale.

It would come in useful for me to show off my portfolio without lugging around a huge folder. I won't be getting one though.


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

RussZS said:


> What does it actually do?


Makes Apple fanboys salivate and a few other things apparently...

In reality - I think it looks pretty cool. Not something I will be buying as I don't see the need in my life but I can understand why some people might want one.


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Rickyboy said:


> Makes Apple fanboys salivate and a few other things apparently...
> 
> In reality - I think it looks pretty cool. Not something I will be buying as I don't see the need in my life but I can understand why some people might want one.


Took the words outta my mouth, probably great but I'm not going to be getting one.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

RussZS said:


> What does it actually do?


From what i can work out it is basically a cross between an Itouch and a Macbook.

Being able to run Iworks gives it computer characteristics but the OS makes it appear like a Iphone/touch.

TBH I like it and it will be interesting to have a play on one to see what it's real uses are. I'll admit that using a 13" MBP means I dont really think it's size will persuade me to buy one but i see what apple are trying to do with the Ipad:thumb:


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

http://www.apple.com/ipad/features/

Hmmm.... doesn't quite have the `wow' must have features for me I'm afraid.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Needs a USB for Wireless 3G Dongles... although a 3G version will be available


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Would be nice to sync iPhone with iPad for iTunes etc

I guess they will bring out an iCloud iTunes soon though... lol


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Looks kinda cool and I like the idea.

Will I get one? Nope.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

ncd said:


> http://www.apple.com/ipad/features/
> 
> Hmmm.... doesn't quite have the `wow' must have features for me I'm afraid.


I suppose the prblem with it is going to be that it doesnt really do anything new! If you have a Itouch/phone then bar the iWorks thing you already have a small Ipad and if you have a MB then in all probability you have an iphone aswell so again it serves a very small purpose.

I can see it being popular with people who travel alot as it seems to be quite a good 'archos' style player and for those with money it will make a great netbook.

Having an iphone and MBP myself though it just doesnt really seem to serve a purpose


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Quick apple product users, run out and buy the new iPad in a blind frenzy of embarrassing materialism and image obsessed vanity! be sure to brag to all your friends about how much better you are than them.


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

mobile phones and laptops have become as conventional as magazines and newspapers. I dont think you can ever replace them .... unless things are virtualised or something.

Did the ipad do it for me ? Not really. Jobs comes out with a feature that you can browse the web on it ....ooh, wow(!)

Im not getting one ... although i just bought a macbook pro and iphone and I do not think it will kick off. 0 wow factor


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I'll look into it in a few years when all the Apple bugs have been removed....

:thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

I wonder how much it will retail for?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

£5-600 for the smallest non 3G I'd expect, based on the US pricing


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Puntoboy said:


> Looks kinda cool and I like the idea.
> 
> *Will I get one? Nope.*


:doublesho YOu what??? lol j/k

I would need a play with it to see how it would feel typing etc on it to much money if the prices are true for something that is buttons to make.

I Love my macbook but the build quality is shocking, would i buy another??..probably not.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> :doublesho YOu what??? lol j/k
> 
> I would need a play with it to see how it would feel typing etc on it to much money if the prices are true for something that is buttons to make.
> 
> I Love my macbook but the build quality is shocking, would i buy another??..probably not.


So you spunked up the money for a Macbook and I'm the fanboy 

I got my iPhone for free and my Mac Mini was next to nothing.


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

MatrixGuy said:


> I wonder how much it will retail for?


Id guess starting around £420

Us mac mini $599
uk mac mini £510

Us ipad $499
So fingers crossed around £400


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

I can see it being useful for people who are mobile and need something bigger than a phone but less bulky than a laptop. In fact I'd find it useful right now as I'm sat in the lounge typing this on my iPhone and can't be arsed going upstairs to get my MBP 

To all those making the 'salivating fanboy' type comments, just watch this take off and every other company banging out lookalikes - just as happened with the iPhone.


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

So when is this expected to be Officially announced ?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

AllyRS said:


> So when is this expected to be Officially announced ?


Do keep up.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Waste of time IMO. Coming from a Apple fan through and through. Just get an iPhone......


----------



## brinks (Jun 21, 2006)

http://www.apple.com/ipad/pricing/

16 GB 32 GB 64 GB
Wi-Fi $499 $599 $699
Wi-Fi + 3G $629 $729 $829

:lol:

They'll still sell by the dozen but what does it do that any half decent sub £200 netbook can't (most have 120gb hard disks now too)


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

parish said:


> I can see it being useful for people who are mobile and need something bigger than a phone but less bulky than a laptop. In fact I'd find it useful right now as I'm sat in the lounge typing this on my iPhone and can't be arsed going upstairs to get my MBP
> 
> To all those making the 'salivating fanboy' type comments, just watch this take off and every other company banging out lookalikes - just as happened with the iPhone.


Hmmmm...Blackberry Bold...Nope not like an Ipoop :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Hmmmm...Blackberry Bold...Nope not like an Ipoop :thumb:


You can keep your spackberry. :lol:


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

brinks said:


> http://www.apple.com/ipad/pricing/
> 
> 16 GB 32 GB 64 GB
> Wi-Fi $499 $599 $699
> ...


The whole design is based around touch, something no netbook can do?!?


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

brinks said:


> http://www.apple.com/ipad/pricing/
> 
> 16 GB 32 GB 64 GB
> Wi-Fi $499 $599 $699
> ...


The thing is I bet you still want one though. Its typical Apple pure wantability:wall:

must resist must resist must resist must resist must resist must resist must resist must resist must resist must resist oh.....cant afford..sorted:lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

brinks said:


> http://www.apple.com/ipad/pricing/
> 
> 16 GB 32 GB 64 GB
> Wi-Fi $499 $599 $699
> ...


Exactly! Was in Asda they were doing Compaq netbooks and laptops £200+


----------



## brinks (Jun 21, 2006)

> The thing is I bet you still want one though. Its typical Apple pure wantability
> 
> must resist must resist must resist must resist must resist must resist must resist must resist must resist must resist oh.....cant afford..sorted


So true! I've got an Ipod touch which is amazing to use but I really don't need it :wall:



> The whole design is based around touch, something no netbook can do?!?


Yep, I guess that is the main selling point. As soon as I see a video of it in action i'll probably start wanting one - pesky Apple they're evil


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

parish said:


> To all those making the 'salivating fanboy' type comments, just watch this take off and every other company banging out lookalikes - just as happened with the iPhone.


Nobody is denying the fact that it will sell like hotcakes... If Apple produced something called the iFart which made bowel noises then it would still sell in mass quantities due to fanboys going all sweaty palmed at the first sign of the logo. I enjoy the Apple products I own and even though this iPad looks pretty fun - I won't be buying one as there is no void in my life which would be filled by said device.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

To me looks like a netbook with a touch screen, specs are not amazing, features are not amazing, price is not cheap by a long shot...but it looks good so it will sell.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Rickyboy said:


> Nobody is denying the fact that it will sell like hotcakes... If Apple produced something called the iFart which made bowel noises then it would still sell in mass quantities due to fanboys going all sweaty palmed at the first sign of the logo. I enjoy the Apple products I own and even though this iPad looks pretty fun - I won't be buying one as there is no void in my life which would be filled by said device.


I bet you get sweaty palms when a new wax comes out.

:lol:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

If Apple is so cool why does it's boss Steve Jobs wear his jumper tucked into his jeans.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

There is one line in this report that even made the normally straight laced S500 chuckle

http://i.gizmodo.com/5458349/apple-ipad-just-tried-to-assassinate-laptops


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

S500 said:


> There is one line in this report that even made the normally straight laced S500 chuckle
> 
> http://i.gizmodo.com/5458349/apple-ipad-just-tried-to-assassinate-laptops


Pornography?:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Puntoboy said:


> I bet you get sweaty palms when a new wax comes out.
> 
> :lol:


Haha, thankfully not! I've never really been much of a product whore - especially when it comes to detailing products. When I find something I like I tend to stick with it.

The only company I'd say I whore myself to to any extent is RIM for their Blackberry Bold line. Not to a sweaty palm degree but more of a gentle trouser arouser.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Rob_Quads said:


> To me looks like a netbook with a touch screen, specs are not amazing, features are not amazing, price is not cheap by a long shot...but it looks good so it will sell.


Yeah, but with a 9.7" (presumably diagonal) screen and only 0.5" thick you should be able to carry it in the pocket of your jacket, which you couldn't do with a netbook.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

parish said:


> Yeah, but with a 9.7" (presumably diagonal) screen and only 0.5" thick you should be able to carry it in the pocket of your jacket, which you couldn't do with a netbook.


Watch the video's.

IT certainly isnt something you would get in a normal pocket:thumb:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

chunkytfg said:


> Watch the video's.
> 
> IT certainly isnt something you would get in a normal pocket:thumb:


I hadn't seen the vids - that doesn't look like it's 9.7" diagonal, more like 9.7" wide!! I agree, it wouldn't fit in any of my pockets


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

parish said:


> Yeah, but with a 9.7" (presumably diagonal) screen and only 0.5" thick you should be able to carry it in the pocket of your jacket, which you couldn't do with a netbook.


Haha, at what point could you fit this...










...in any pocket other than a clowns pocket?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Looks good though, like a big i phone.


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

I will definately get one

I love it in every way !


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Were off to Texas in March looking at houses, decided to move back, hope I can get one then.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

iPad=iPod Touch XXL
9.7" screen - all screens are measured on the diagonal.
3G requires a new, non-standard SIM - so data only, no phone capability. SMS/MMS probably not either.
Can understand the comparison to the Archos, but it's more than that too - ebook reader, and better gaming, which the iPhone has eaten into already vs the DS/PSP units.
Any notion of this being anything remotely like a computer is way off base - it's a pure consumer device with a slight nod in the computing direction, with iWorks and basic image editing with the camera adapter (more for uploading photos to your blog site and whatnot), so don't be expecting Aperture Lite, and definitely not PS4.

It'll be interesting to see if a 3rd party dev can produce a handwriting recognition app, as there are capacitive-screen pens now.


----------



## Stallion (Mar 21, 2009)

does anyone know how much is it?
any news on new iphone? or is that rumours only


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Stallion said:


> does anyone know how much is it?
> any news on new iphone? or is that rumours only


Remember this is apple you are talking about. Nothing is ever but a closly guarded secret until it is announced:thumb:


----------



## Stallion (Mar 21, 2009)

yeah true  

I am due for a phone upgrade & dont know weather to bite the bullet & get the iphone now or wait 6 months & get the new one then.... if any do come out :-0


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Rickyboy said:


> Haha, thankfully not! I've never really been much of a product whore - especially when it comes to detailing products. When I find something I like I tend to stick with it.
> 
> The only company I'd say I whore myself to to any extent is RIM for their Blackberry Bold line. Not to a sweaty palm degree but more of a gentle trouser arouser.


So there is something though 

I don't get sweaty palmed over anything except carbon fibre and that's not a brand


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Bet in a year or so you will make calls then 3G and texting.....

The Mk1 iPhone was a bit of a dog compared to it now......

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Re screen size, guess I was under the impression that it was frameless but there appears to be about a 1 inch frame all around it - mind you with so many rumours flying round 

With 3G it would make a good SatNav and/or be great for keeping the kids quiet in the back of the car.


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

http://www.apple.com/ipad/


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks like the engineers got a bit over excited at the Apple office Christmas party and stuck an iPhone under the photocopier instead of their asses and pressed the "Enlarge" button.


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

To be honest it's probably not something I will buy, will soon be buying either an iMac or an Macbook air though. Just think the styling of apple products is great tbh.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

AllyRS said:


> To be honest it's probably not something I will buy, will soon be buying either an iMac or an Macbook air though. Just think the styling of apple products is great tbh.


The Air is tbh pointless. Not got massive hard drives and not enough exterior connections (USB, firewire etc) Get a Macbook Pro instead and it will be much more user friendly. :thumb: Cant fault any spec of iMAc though!


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

Free iPad for all iPhone users.

Just hold it closer to your face


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

ksm1985 said:


> Free iPad for all iPhone users.
> 
> Just hold it closer to your face


:lol:

Found this too. Love it!


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Gotta say, when I initially seen the specs and that it was using the iPhone's software (albeit modified, of course) I was thinking Apple's brought a donkey to race in the Grand National.
Now that I've watched the event, I've an appreciation of what it does do, and how it will find its way into many people's hands.

I can see older/non-computer savvy people being interested in this - music, web browsing, and ebook reading, and probably photo use - since they don't need to know how to work a computer.
It's all fairly intuitive, and touching things on the screen with your fingers is more instinctive than using a mouse.
No more long frustrating phone calls to relatives about "how do you.....?"

Then there's the iWork packages ($30 for all three), which some hip young guys/gals will use for presentations, etc.

Then there'll be the users who buy one just for the sake of it, and it'll become the thing they use whilst there's nothing worth watching on TV, or the other half is watching her soaps! So casual living room/kitchen web browsing/e-mailing/etc.

If someone writes an App (sanctioned by Apple, of course) for handwriting recognition, then it'll be used by students in lectures, and business users in meetings/etc, as well as catching up on the latest news in their favourite broadsheet(s).

As a result of that, I imagine those who still decry it as not being a tablet PC/netbook, will be surprised to see how many in fact have one, and use it more than their laptop/desktop.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Stephen Fry has written a piece about the Ipad, 2000 words infact, I think he's just a tad excited.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

If I could get the full version of Adobe suite on it and it came with a pen like a graphics tablet i would be one very happy chapy. Buy since it doesnt....gonna leave it.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I've just sat and watched the entire Keynote, all 1 hour 30 minutes of it!

I must say I really like it. I wasn't convinced at first as I'm not one to believe all the hype about products but now I've seen it in action I like it a lot :thumb:

I've just been reading that there is some coincidence that o2 and Orange have recently bought a large batch of the sim cards the iPad uses. I'm still not going to buy one immediately when they come out. In my life I've only ever got something on the day of release and that was MW2 because it was so ridiculously cheap at Sainsburys :lol:


----------



## Paul_W (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

The ultimate browsing experience.....


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Puntoboy said:


> I've just sat and watched the entire Keynote, all 1 hour 30 minutes of it!
> 
> I must say I really like it. I wasn't convinced at first as I'm not one to believe all the hype about products but now I've seen it in action I like it a lot :thumb:
> 
> I've just been reading that there is some coincidence that o2 and Orange have recently bought a large batch of the sim cards the iPad uses. I'm still not going to buy one immediately when they come out. In my life I've only ever got something on the day of release and that was MW2 because it was so ridiculously cheap at Sainsburys :lol:


Ah ya big jessie, get 'er bought!

Did just that myself with the iMac I have (had - now sold!), the day after they announced the Intel flavoured ones.
The G5 version I'd just bought, was luckily a bit defective, with a pixel (or two/three?) slap bang at the typical focal point, looking a bit sorry for itself, which no amount of gentle massaging would fix.
So, quick call to Apple, explained the situation, talked about the Intel one for a bit, and that was that. Intel iMac arrives, unboxed, transfer my account and stuff from G5, boxed it up, and called DHL/FedEx with the consignment number for them to collect and return to Apple.
That alone, plus the resolving of the previous Titanium Powerbook's couple of issues without any hassles, is a primary reason why I'll never look at another PC manufacturer.

Rob - HTML5 is the future, unless Adobe actually bother their arses to properly write Flash for Safari/OS X. As it is, it's far too Windows-centric, and that's why Apple have disabled the plug-in for Safari - all the Unexpectedly Quit reports showed the overwhelming majority of reasons why Safari died, was because of the poor plug-in Adobe has done, which is only compounded by sloppy website designers' coding.
YouTube is predominantly Flash based, but it tends not to be an issue in the iPhone/iPod Touch YT App.
Opt in to the HTML5 Beta they're running, and you'll see a big difference, especially the HD videos with H.264

http://jilion.com/sublime/video


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

LOL it was only a matter of time before the haters come out.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

I laugh when people say "Oh the haters are here". Is it just not possible to not like a product.

All my comments are all bourne out of trustration. I love my iPhone but at the same time it really pisses me off there are certain things I can't so. Its these same reasons i can see the iPad being so annoying in its limitations


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm glad you laugh 

My iPhone frustrates me too and the flash thing is one of the things that frustrates me. That and the crap camera and battery life.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Puntoboy said:


> I'm glad you laugh
> 
> My iPhone frustrates me too and the flash thing is one of the things that frustrates me. That and the crap camera and battery life.


See i've never had a problem with the battery life myself. I agree it's not exactly brilliant but whenever i'm on the laptop i just plug it and it's charging.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

chunkytfg said:


> See i've never had a problem with the battery life myself. I agree it's not exactly brilliant but whenever i'm on the laptop i just plug it and it's charging.


So it does bother you and you do something to get round it. I carry a spare lead around with me in case it needs charging, I can usually find a USB port.


----------

